# Peep infused vodka....



## kleenex (Mar 29, 2013)

How to Make Peep-Infused Vodka « Baking Bites

Peeps and Vodka!  Peeps and Vodka


----------



## olmoelisa (May 13, 2013)

I have a recipe for Grappa flavored with truffle mushroom, the taste is wonderful but...what a waste!
Anyway, peep infused vodka is unbeatable!!!!


----------



## Janet H (May 13, 2013)

kleenex said:


> How to Make Peep-Infused Vodka « Baking Bites
> 
> Peeps and Vodka!  Peeps and Vodka



Interesting - it looks like a Peep Frat party gone bad....


----------



## MrsLMB (May 13, 2013)

Janet H said:


> Interesting - it looks like a Peep Frat party gone bad....
> View attachment 17895


 
   Oh those poor little peeps


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Oh those poor little peeps


 
Well, if one has to go by drowning, what better way? They are so drunk, they go very happily!


----------



## Hoot (May 14, 2013)

Well, it's about time somebody came up with a practical use for them critters!


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2013)

ok, that's just not right


----------



## justplainbill (May 14, 2013)

Pfui teufel.


----------



## CraigC (May 14, 2013)

Ok, so what are we doing here? Increasing the half-life of the vodka or decreasing the half-life of the peeps? It can get so confusing sometimes.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 14, 2013)

Janet H said:


> Interesting - it looks like a Peep Frat party gone bad....
> View attachment 17895



It can't be a peep frat party without the hot-pink bunnies!


----------



## Janet H (May 15, 2013)

DaveSoMD said:


> It can't be a peep frat party without the hot-pink bunnies!




That could be arranged... Peeptini anyone?



recipe here: http://food52.com/recipes/16937-easter-candy-cocktail-peeptini


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2013)

DaveSoMD said:


> It can't be a peep frat party without the hot-pink bunnies!


 
 That almost sounds like a panty raid!


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 15, 2013)

Here's how it all started....


----------

